# identification card which is on your chest



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

What is this thing called, for example, that I have on my chest, to show that I work for some company? There is usually a name and a photo in it, and the company in which the one. For example, people who work at YLE often have them when they're at work.

The one word that comes to mind is tunnuslevy, but it turns out that it is only used in the military.

And what is the right word to have it and remove it from my clothes? How about those things where the rope is in your neck? (as opposed to those who should be fastened on my clothes)


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

I have never worn one, so I don't know the official word, but I would call it _henkilötunnus._ Some exemplary sentences:

_Hänellä oli henkiötunnus takissaan / paidassaan / kaulassaan.
Hän otti henkilötunnuksen[sa] pois. / Hän poisti / irrotti henkilötunnuksen[sa].
_


----------



## Spongiformi

_"Nimilappu"_ would be a bit less official sounding alternative to GOM's suggestion. You often print or fill such a thing just for a day when visiting certain conferences and such. It might contain basic info like who you are and where you are from.


----------



## Jyrkkä Jätkä

It's either _henkilökortti_, _kulkukortti_, or _id-kortti_. In some construction sites it might be called _työmaakortti_.
Visitors use _vierailijakortti_.


----------



## Hakro

In different contexts the identification card can be called _tunnistekortti_,_ kulku(lupa)kortti_, _työmaakortti _or _ID-kortti._ 

Sometimes it's called _henkilökortti_, but I'd use this word only for the official identification card that you can get from the police.

I wouldn't say _henkilötunnus_ either because this means the identification number of a person with the date of birth (ddmmyy) and four check numbers (or three numbers and a letter). This is sometimes called _sosiaaliturvatunnus_ although in fact social security number was used only until the end of year 1970.


----------

